# Tortoise, Skink, Tarantula, Oh My!



## Jennifer M (Apr 4, 2019)

These are our three pets:
Yoshi, our Redfoot Tortoise
Blaze, our Northern Blue Tongue Skink
Shadow, our Brazilian Black Tarantula

All of them visit my 4th Grade classroom regularly. I love educating about animals and giving students a chance to love unique pets!


----------



## xMario (Apr 4, 2019)

Beautiful animals [emoji16]


----------



## Sleppo (Apr 5, 2019)

So neat, thanks for sharing!


----------



## Gillian M (Apr 5, 2019)

Jennifer M said:


> These are our three pets:
> Yoshi, our Redfoot Tortoise
> Blaze, our Northern Blue Tongue Skink
> Shadow, our Brazilian Black Tarantula
> ...


What wonderful pics!


----------



## TriciaStringer (Apr 5, 2019)

I bet you are their favorite teacher. Fun!


----------

